# I think it's Puff's time :(



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm saddened to say I think it may be my sweet little snuffle Puff's time 

We're pretty sure she has a tumor and although she has been doing pretty well the last couple months, she's taken a down turn the past few days. I had already made the decision not to torture her with any more bloodwork and it had be decided that sedation was far too risky for X-rays or any kind or surgery but we're pretty sure she has a brain tumor or other neurological disorder (can't confirm without an MRI unfortunately) as well as an unknown digestive condition (but suspected tumor in her digestive tract). I decided to let her live out her life as long as she seemed to have a will to live - i.e. Was still eating and drinking on her own and her mobility wasn't too debiliatating.

The past few days I've noticed a slight drop in her eating habits and tonight she didn't eat anything and her nose seemed crusty and dry. Her skin took a few seconds to recoil when pinched too so I loaded her up with pedialyte (I have subQ fluids leftover from my dog but it seemed cruel and risky without a vets approval/dosing). I also syringed her food and gave her a heat disc and turned up the heat for her to give her a chance. Her belly was slightly cooler than usual but still warm.

Her mobility has really reached it's lowest point though and she basically just gives up and 
splats on the ground. She pushes the feeding syringe away with her paws and gave me a look of "I'm just kind of done mom". The real give away though was that she let me pet her belly and rub her chin. 

I'm kind of hoping she passes peacefully in her sleep. She wasn't in enough pain or distress for me to drag her to emergency just to be euthanized. I'm going to call the vet in the morning otherwise, but unless she's miraculously better, I think it's her time and if she doesn't pass on her own and shows no improvement, I just can't let her suffer.

Poor little Puff, my very first hedgehog. I feel like I can take some solice in knowing that they were going to euthanize her had I my taken her for practically nothing from that evil pet store going bankrupt (well they wouldn't answer me what was going to happen to their animals - but we all know what that means  )

Sweet little Puffers, if it's your time I hope you'll go peacefully <3


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Your post made me so sad and I teared up a bit, especially over the part where she gave you a "i'm done mom" look. I'm so sad to hear about this and I can't imagine how sad and strong you are right now. Puff has (no past tense right now) the best life with you.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, Puff...my little Godhedgie. Sniff.

She's doing what Snarf did to let me know it's time. He was way to cooperative with me - how showed my his oral tumor (this is Snarf we're talking about) not once but twice. And he let the vet poke and prod and scruff without complaint. So I knew.

My heart goes out to you...my heart is still raw from Snarf and is hurting for both of you.

You know where to find me...


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this.  The "I'm done, Mom" part got to me, as well. 

You are a very good pet owner for acknowledging that things aren't okay, and wanting to make Puff's passing easier on her.

You are both in my thoughts, and I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear.. I hope if its his time it is quiet and painless


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh no! I am so sorry for Puff and you. Hold her, cuddle her, tell her you love her, and tell her it is okay if she lets herself go. Some will let go, others continue the struggle and need help. 

Hugs


----------



## awbat3 (Jun 2, 2011)

thinking about you and Puff. Hugs to both of you


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. It must be heart wrenching for you. But Puff lived a happy life with an awesome hedgie mom, and I'm sure she knows just how much you love her. I hope that the rest of her time here is painless, and I'm sure it will be filled with love and cuddles and kisses. My thoughts are with you. *hugs*


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You are always the ultimate the HedgeMommy; such a selfless decision. You know your baby better than anyone and she knows how to tell you what she needs. Rest well. She will never really leave you,


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

the poor thing, its a great decision to listen to her as you being mamma would know best <3


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Sweet little Puff passed peacefully in her sleep last night. I found her laying on her tummy with her feet tucked in and her eyes almost closed and she looked very peaceful and serene. She is now in a shoe box with some blankies inside her cage (I can't bring myself to put her in my freezer so I'll be taking her in soon to be cremated, but it just seemed wrong to take her out of the cage). 

I am really torn between whether or not I should get a necropsy done. I haven't called the vet yet to find out if they even do it or the costs, but cutting her peaceful little body open seems cruel. But at the same time I wonder if I'll want to know down the road. I guess I just don't want to find out it was something simple and cureable, but I suppose it couldn't have been if she decided it was her time. For those of you who have done necropsies did you regret more doing them or not doing them on your hedgehogs?

I'll make her a memorial page soon. 

RIP little Puff


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear the news, but glad for Puff and for you that it was peaceful. I'm sure she knew how much she was was loved. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

*lots of hugs* I'm so sorry about Puff, but she was so very lucky to have you for a hedgiemom. RIP Puff, I'm sure you're enjoying lots of mealies on the other side of the rainbow bridge.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind thoughts.

I have decided to get Puff necropsied and hopefully help further hedgehog veterinary knowledge in my area and help future hedgies.

I am taking her in to be necropsied and creamted in a few minutes.

Here is her memorial thread: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=12243


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Its good that she went peacefully, but I'm sorry for you loss. I think getting her examined is a great thing to do in possibly learning information to help other hedgies in the future. It will be a good thing to share on the forum for us to learn from.. Puff rests in peace <3


----------



## CritterCrazyJen (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Puff. She had a wonderful mamma, and I'm sure she knew how much she was and still is loved. I just had to take my own hedgie Shakespeare in to be euthanized on Monday due to declining health from a tumor, so I can relate to how heartbroken you must be feeling right now. You took great care of her, and it's easy to tell how much she meant to you. You'll be in my thoughts.

Rest in peace, sweet little Puff.


----------

